

Hello World, by Oracle - ceejayoz
http://download.oracle.com/javase/tutorial/getStarted/application/examples/HelloWorldApp.java

======
th0ma5
Is the upvoting from a cynicism that the legal disclaimers are 10x the code?
:D It is a compelling situation, on the other hand, I have been generally
impressed that Oracle has their house in order, for sure. Thanks for posting
this, though!

~~~
asomiv
Unfortunately the license is necessary. Without a license the code is covered
by copyright by default, making any redistribution or usage of the code a
copyright violation. Although a one-liner "do whatever the fuck you want"
"license" is sufficient for redistribution or usage, it gives other people the
opportunity to sue Oracle if the code somehow causes any kind of damage.
Granted, it's just a Hello World, but in the US anybody can sue anyone for
anything so I'm sure some jerk can come up with a stupid reason to sue someone
over a Hello World. All this has made lawyers extremely careful.

~~~
ben1040
I'm surprised it's missing the standard stipulation that the code is not to be
used in nuclear facilities or life support systems, and that it not be
exported to Iran, Cuba, Syria, or North Korea.

~~~
nettdata
That's part of the overall license you sign/agree to when you pay for the
licenses or download it from their site.

------
Tichy
I find it most interesting that Hello World is now an "App".

~~~
veyron
As I learned it [many years ago, in the blitz to learn java for AP CS AB],
people use the App suffix to denote classes that had a main function (and
could be used as an applet or application).

------
Garbage
Is this why people call "Java is too verbose"?

~~~
ldh
No, this doesn't have anything to do with the language it's written in.

